
YouTube AI bans robot fighting videos for animal cruelty - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/8/20/20825858/youtube-bans-fighting-robot-videos-animal-cruelty-roughly-10-years-too-soon-ai-google
======
youeseh
Robots helping robots.

